# New Orleans in January



## dreamin (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll be in New Orleans for 3 nights.  Have never been and would like suggestions on which area to stay in.  I will likely use Hotwire or Priceline to try to get a good deal.  Also, Travelzoo has 50% off promotions on the Jean Lefitte Swamp Tour, Audubon Aquarium, and double-decker bus tours.  We are definitely planning to see the Aquarium and WWII Museum.  Do you recommend the swamp and bus tours?  Other than the French Quarter, is there anything else we should plan to do and see?  It's going to be a hectic 3 days!


----------



## Designerd (Nov 7, 2013)

*Enjoy - NOLA*

I would suggest checking groupon/living social for special deals on tours and restaurant.  There is one tour service I highly recommend - Free Tours by Foot.  Affordable and they give the best tours.  We did the French Quarters, Cemetery and Garden District tours.  We had 2 different guides and they were both great!  My daughter is 9 and she was right next to the guide the entire time.  They were so knowledgeable and gave great recommendations to the local restaurants.  You can get their reviews from traveladvisor as well.  

http://www.freetoursbyfoot.com/new-orleans-tours/

There is a free walking tour of the Jean Lafitte Swamp.  It is really getting back to nature.  This is a walking trail about 20" above the swamp area.  There are 4 trails in the park and the park ranger leads the tour.  You will see everything on the tour within reach - probably too many bugs and too close for my family.  They told me they could have done without:ignore:

Based on where you are staying you can take the trolley to Audubon park.  It is a beautiful place.  The Zoo is right near the park.

I stayed at Wyndham's Labelle Maison (French Qtrs) and the Wyndham St. Charles Ave.  The trolley runs right in front of St Charles Ave. The cost was like $3/day - worth it. Hotel car parking was a little  cheaper here also.  They had a sky view from the roof that was beautiful.  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Carol C (Nov 7, 2013)

I really like the suggestions of the previous poster. I'd skip the aquarium...it seems every city has one of those...and stick to tours with the unique "only in New Orleans" flavor. Heck, with just 3 days I'd stick with taking trolley or just walking around, eating, drinking, devote one day to the Garden District and the other two with that free walking tour of the French Quarter. The museum in the old Presbyterian church on Jackson Square probably still has an excellent exhibit about Hurricane Katrina, the levy system, etc. It's right off Jackson Square next to the cathedral. If you see a dilapidated rescue boat behind a fence you are right outside the museum. Stop and watch the short video and read about the boat that saved hundreds. Well done and so moving, so I've gone a few times. You'll love New Orleans and want to come back again and again...like me! 

http://www.neworleansonline.com/news/2010/Nov/katrina.html

http://www.crt.state.la.us/museum/exhibits/Katrina_and_Beyond/


----------



## lizap (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with these suggestions.  Three days is not that long.  Definitely take the streetcar down St.Charles and enjoy the Quarter.  I would take a horse/buggy ride of the Quarter early in your trip as this will give you an overview and an historical perspective. If you are going to be here on a Saturday, venture out to Jackson Square, where you will see many artists and possibly street musicians.  People come here to eat, so take in some of the best restaurants.  We like the Gumbo Shoppe (for lunch) and Pat Obriens (for fun).  It's hard to go wrong at dinner in NOLA; most tourists end up at places like Antoines, Commanders Palace, one of John Besh's places, etc...  Coffee and Beignets at Cafe Du Monde is also a must.  Do be careful in the Quarter as it has gotten increasingly more dangerous in recent years.  Murders and theft are fairly routine here.  You should be fine during the day.  In the evening, I would stay with the crowds or take a taxi to restaurants in the Quarter.    You should be fine as long as you're alert and careful. (Don't be suprised if people approach you asking for money- just keep walking). Time permitting, you need to venture out from the Quarter (e.g., Garden District, Magazine street, old Metarie, St. Charles Ave.) to get a taste of the 'real' NOLA. January is our rainy season, so make sure you bring an umbrella and raincoat, as you are likely to see rain. It can also be quite chilly this time of the year, so make sure to also bring warm clothes.




Carol C said:


> I really like the suggestions of the previous poster. I'd skip the aquarium...it seems every city has one of those...and stick to tours with the unique "only in New Orleans" flavor. Heck, with just 3 days I'd stick with taking trolley or just walking around, eating, drinking, devote one day to the Garden District and the other two with that free walking tour of the French Quarter. The museum in the old Presbyterian church on Jackson Square probably still has an excellent exhibit about Hurricane Katrina, the levy system, etc. It's right off Jackson Square next to the cathedral. If you see a dilapidated rescue boat behind a fence you are right outside the museum. Stop and watch the short video and read about the boat that saved hundreds. Well done and so moving, so I've gone a few times. You'll love New Orleans and want to come back again and again...like me!
> 
> http://www.neworleansonline.com/news/2010/Nov/katrina.html
> 
> http://www.crt.state.la.us/museum/exhibits/Katrina_and_Beyond/[/QUOTE


----------



## Neesie (Nov 7, 2013)

I just got back from NOLA in September.  We got a great rate at the Prytania Oaks in the Garden District.  Less than $89 per night in a historic neighborhood, remodeled 1800's townhome with brand new matress, flat screen tv, beautifully remodeled bathroom with granite, mini fridge, microwave, new furniture, high ceilings, hardwood floors, breakfast included and on-site parking.  One block from St. Charles Streetcar.  

Prytania Oaks is adults-only.  They have two other hotels close by; don't confuse it with the Prytania Park.  It is a little cheaper, has not been remodeled as far as I know and allows children.  The Garden District is convenient to the French Quarter, especially if you catch the Streetcar.  The streetcar will take you right to the WWII museum.

This was my third time to NOLA and the first time staying outside of the French Quarter.  I do love the Quarter but can see you get a lot more for your money in the Garden District.  And the Garden District is awesome!


----------



## dreamin (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for all these great suggestions.  We'll be travelling by car between timeshares in Brownsville, TX and Fort Lauderdale so our time in New Orleans is limited.  I love the idea of the free walking tour and I agree that we should stick with activities unique to New Orleans (the Presbyterian Museum and Jackson Square, as suggested).  Neesie - The Prytania Oaks looks like a very nice place to stay but the best rate I'm getting is $165/night which is more than our budget will allow.  We're never comfortable visiting cities that have problems with theft and murder, so we'll do our sightseeing during the day and stay close to the hotel in the evening.  I'll focus my hotel search on the Garden District.  We like to find moderate restaurants with good food that is frequented by locals and are less interested in tourist-focused restaurants.  Not sure if we'll be able to find this in the Garden District.


----------



## lizap (Nov 18, 2013)

Let me think about this and I'll be back in touch when I have more time.  I assume you'll have a car in N.O.?




dreamin said:


> Thanks so much for all these great suggestions.  We'll be travelling by car between timeshares in Brownsville, TX and Fort Lauderdale so our time in New Orleans is limited.  I love the idea of the free walking tour and I agree that we should stick with activities unique to New Orleans (the Presbyterian Museum and Jackson Square, as suggested).  Neesie - The Prytania Oaks looks like a very nice place to stay but the best rate I'm getting is $165/night which is more than our budget will allow.  We're never comfortable visiting cities that have problems with theft and murder, so we'll do our sightseeing during the day and stay close to the hotel in the evening.  I'll focus my hotel search on the Garden District.  We like to find moderate restaurants with good food that is frequented by locals and are less interested in tourist-focused restaurants.  Not sure if we'll be able to find this in the Garden District.


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

We stayed at Wyndham St. Charles in the garden district and loved it! Trolley stops right outside. Much quiter than FQ.
I agree with other posters about seeing NO- we did "free walking tours" for the Garden District and Ghost Tour in French Quarter- they were wonderful; you only tip what you think the tour was worth so they try really hard! Jackson Square is what you usually see in movies and artists are around during day. Just walking thru FQ, the buildings there are amazing!

Preservation Hall we were told is a must do, (historical live jazz music) but it always had too long of a line and too hot during summer (no AC).

What we were told and experienced: if in French Quarter after dark, stay on Bourbon St.; its always busy and safer. We did things off of Bourbon, but walked on it as long as we could. You can take Trolley to and from Garden district to there. 
For nice lunch, Brennon family of resturants offered discounted limited menu and .25 cent drinks. See if offering when you go- it's a chance to get a very expensive meal at a great discount! (4 course meals for around $16 at a 4-5 star resturant) Of course overall, lunches are cheaper and better deal there as dining in NO is more expensive than other areas.
What we loved about NO is you can make the trip what you want- fine upscale, free, artsy, historic etc. So many options there- our teens loved it too!


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

dreamin said:


> We like to find moderate restaurants with good food that is frequented by locals and are less interested in tourist-focused restaurants.  Not sure if we'll be able to find this in the Garden District.



We did go to several local resturants, but a car is a must for that IMO(outside of FQ that has many resturants). You're right about not much mod price in GD, but couple blocks over on Magazine St is a Mexican type resturant (can't remember name) but has donkey on sign that was better than most mexican types and very large portions for avg $8 plate. So good we wanted to go back but didn't have time. Had great burgers too! We found it in a "off beaten path" type article.


----------



## lizap (Jan 4, 2014)

John Besh's Cafe Reconcile, a venture to help impoverished youth, is very good and quite reasonable.  Only open weekday lunch.


----------

